# Corsair H80i rot und blaue LEDs gehen nicht mehr! grün geht . RMA Fall ?



## ha-jo55 (16. März 2014)

*Corsair H80i rot und blaue LEDs gehen nicht mehr! grün geht . RMA Fall ?*

Bei meinem Corsair H80i funkioniert das rote und blaue LED nicht mehr! grün geht.
Ist das ein defekt der LEDs und ein Fall für die RMA Abteilung? Wenn ja wie lange dauert ein RMA Garantiefall? 2,3,4 Wochen?

THX

ha-jo


----------



## Bluebeard (18. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H80i rot und blaue LEDs gehen nicht mehr! grün geht . RMA Fall ?*

Hi ha-jo,

sofern die LEDs nicht mehr wollen ist das ein Fall für die RMA Abteilung. Austausch geht innerhalb maximal 2 Wochen von Statten in der Regel.

Einfach über das Kundenportal melden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ha-jo55 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H80i rot und blaue LEDs gehen nicht mehr! grün geht . RMA Fall ?*

Danke

ha-jo


----------



## andrejox (16. April 2014)

*AW: Corsair H80i rot und blaue LEDs gehen nicht mehr! grün geht . RMA Fall ?*

Hallo

Bei mir geht die blaue LED nicht mehr.
Ausserdem ist der Radiator ein bischen beschädigt. Würde das Probleme für RMA machen?
Will nur das die LED wieder geht. Der Radiator kann von mir aus so bleiben wie er ist.

Danke


----------



## Bluebeard (17. April 2014)

*AW: Corsair H80i rot und blaue LEDs gehen nicht mehr! grün geht . RMA Fall ?*

Hi andrejox,

mache bitte die RMA-Anfrage im Kundenportal auf und lade Bilder vom Radiator mit hoch. Je nach Beschädigung könnte es zur Ablehnung der RMA führen, aber dazu müsste man erst mal sehen wie "schlimm" es tatsächlich ist.

Wir finden schon eine Lösung!

Viele Grüße!


----------

